#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  How to create a business strategic planning?

## Bhavya

Business strategic planning is a method to authorize and ensure your business development and growth by building a realistic vision and goal for the future of your company. Can you guys give me a step by step guide to creating a business strategic planning?

----------

